# Harder



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A Wyoming woodpecker and a Utah woodpecker were in Wyoming arguing about which place had the toughest trees. The Wyoming woodpecker claimed Wyoming had a tree that no woodpecker could peck.

The Utah woodpecker accepted his challenge and promptly pecked a hole in a Wyoming tree with no problem. The Wyoming woodpecker was amazed.

The Utah woodpecker then challenged the Wyoming woodpecker to peck a tree in Utah that was absolutely 'impeckable' (a term frequently used by woodpeckers.) The Wyoming woodpecker was confident that he could do it and accepted the challenge.

The two flew to Utah where the Wyoming woodpecker successfully pecked the so-called 'impeckable' tree almost without breaking a sweat.

Both woodpeckers were now terribly confused. How is it that the Utah woodpecker was able to peck the Wyoming tree, and the Wyoming woodpecker was able to peck the Utah tree, yet neither was able to peck the tree in their own state?

After much woodpecker pondering, they both came to the same conclusion: 

Apparently, your pecker gets harder when you're away from home.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

We may have to have Mrs. Goob start proof reading goob's posts before he hits submit


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My wifes packing our bags!!! -~|--~|--~|-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> My wifes packing our bags!!! -~|--~|--~|-


-_O-

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see you're still at it old friend.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still breathin' lightning and ****tin thunder.

I miss ya man.

Doing OK?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Doing really well brother. I'll be around awhile. And I pray you are well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Alguapo said:


> Doing really well brother. I'll be around awhile. And I pray you are well.


Coffee?

Bring yer S&W 629 up and will drive out in the country and shoot road signs.

.


----------

